# carseat ratings? how do you choose? FINAL QUESTION: REGENT OR BLVD????



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

i have ds (29 mos) in an evenflo triumph. ds 2 is on the way in june. we have a britax blvd in our truck for emergency uses (no air bags, btw).
i hear raves on here about the britax which prompted me to get that for our truck and i went with the blvd b/c of the side impact wing things.
HOWEVER, it seems that when people on here talk about what britax they have or are going to buy, it's typically the marathon.
also, many talk about the high safety rating of britax.
so, my questions are:
where do you find safety ratings? i've searched and searched and without paying a membership to consumer reports, i can't find a way to see how the seats rate out. what am i doing wrong?

where is it posted that britax is "number 1"?

how do you decide on which britax you purchased, if you have a britax of course!

our plans at this point are to put ds2 in ds1's rear-facing triumph and buy another britax blvd for ds1. but i'm wondering why so many have the marathon. is there something i'm missing about the blvd b/c according to the britax website, it seems to be their crown jewel?

you know, i was really dumb with ds1. i hate to admit this, but my thoughts as i looked at the long row of seats at babies r us were: they all have to be certified to be on this shelf, so what's the big deal. i'm still having a hard time with this! for example, i saw a cosco scenera convertible for $40. our blvd cost 275 online. they both had to pass "tests" of some sort, right? i asked a tech (who monitors the free giveaway program at his department) - his response was the same. price is not indicative of quality and they give out some of the cheaper seats.

help me with my confusion! i need a new carseat before june!!!!


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

We use Consumer Reports, personally. Britax and Evenflo Triumph scored _exactly the same_ and were both top-rated with CR when I was pg with ds, so we bought the Triumph and have been very happy with it.

We are getting a bigger seat for ds, one that goes to 65 lbs. with a 5pt. harness, and it's made by Safety First, we found it for $99 with free shipping online.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Consumer Reports is a lousy source for carseat info. Good for other stuff. BAD for carseats. This was demonstrated recently with their report they had to PULL because it was so terribly inaccurate.

There are no good ratings for carseats. They can just be compared on features and ease of installation.

Britax has more features- more going for it. It's a MUCH better seat than the Triumph. More padding. Higher rear facing weight limit. Higher straps. Higher forward facing weight limit. As the pp mentioned, she's having to buy a new seat.

The boulevard IS the top of the line. People usually choose the marathon because it's cheaper or easier to find or has more cool prints







Also, the boulevard is not available in Canada but the marathon is.

hope that helps!

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Consumer Reports is a TERRIBLE place for carseat information, for a number of reasons. The fact that they rated the Triumph the same as the Britaxes is pretty much proof of that









Firstly, the Britax Boulevard really is the cream of the crop. It has the True Side Impact Protection (which I believe no other convertible seat on the market has). It also has the ease of use feature (the scrolly knob on the side) meaning your child's straps are always at the perfect height, and changing strap height is completely painless. You don't have to take the seat out of the car or even take the child out of the seat.

Britaxes are by far the easiest seat on the market to install. By far. (And I've installed quite a few brands







)

The Britax will harness your child by far longer than any other seat. The Evenflo seats in particular are awful because the top harness straps are so low and the shell is too short. Way too much money to spend on a seat your child will outgrow before three years old!

The Marathon has the same height and weight as the BV, but it doesn't have the TSIP or the ease of use features that the BV has, which is why the BV costs more (and is a slightly better seat, although the Marathon has some way cool cover choices







)

Anyhow, don't regret your purchase. It was a good one


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, I wanted to add, don't feel bad about the Cosco Scenera. It's actually an excellent seat for moms on a budget, for traveling, for a second seat for Grandma's car, etc. It rearfaces to 35 lbs, has relatively tall top harness straps for forward facing (much higher than the Evenflo!), is very light and portable, and easy to install in almost every car. Definitely a good purchase


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

safety reasons: yes, all car seats have to pass the same testing. As long as they are installed correctly, then they are all safe. However, britax is really easy to install, giving it a much better chance of being installed properly each time.

other then that, ease of use features and longevity are some of britax's 'trademarks'.

we have a blvd. i love it. i chose it for several reasons: the true side impact protection was the biggie, next was (is) the high weight limits, etc...


----------



## Naomismom (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Oh, I wanted to add, don't feel bad about the Cosco Scenera. It's actually an excellent seat for moms on a budget, for traveling, for a second seat for Grandma's car, etc. It rearfaces to 35 lbs, has relatively tall top harness straps for forward facing (much higher than the Evenflo!), is very light and portable, and easy to install in almost every car. Definitely a good purchase

















: No complaints from dd either. It's nice and narrow and fits in our small civic very well. It's very true that price is not indicative of quality.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have 9 carseats at my house right now, everything from a Scenera all the way to a Boulevard!







While the Scenera is a great seat for the price and we love it for travel, my ods outgrew it right at 3. He also just hit 40# before 4 so a seat w/ the higher weight/strap slots is important IMO. I really don't like the Triumph, I find it hard to use and it has such a low back, rfing past 18mos, if that, is near impossible. There are some great seats out there in every budget and if you need a new seat, but can't afford Britax prices, let me know and I'll try to help!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Naomismom* 







: No complaints from dd either. It's nice and narrow and fits in our small civic very well.

FWIW the Boulevard fits fine in our civic









-Angela


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

thanks mamas! ok, so money is not really a huge issue. i'll buy the blvd again if that is the best. i think i was just wondering about cheaper seats...are they good/safe/easy. we actually need two carseats - one for our subaru forester and one for my mom's subaru baja. right now, each has the evenflo triumph which will go rear-facing for ds2. so now, it's deciding on seats for ds1, who still has not outgrown his triumph (and we actually think it's pretty easy to use, though grandma doesn't!)
blvd seems like an obvious choice, but when you see a scenera for $40 it's like "whoa...that's a HUGE difference!" and that's almost $260 that could be spent elsewhere.
i want to be safe, but i don't want to blindly spend $ where it's not necessary either, kwim?
any advice appreciated!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
blvd seems like an obvious choice, but when you see a scenera for $40 it's like "whoa...that's a HUGE difference!" and that's almost $260 that could be spent elsewhere.
i want to be safe, but i don't want to blindly spend $ where it's not necessary either, kwim?
any advice appreciated!

Like I said, it's a great seat for the price. Obviously, it doesn't have a lot of features the Boulevard has. But don't feel bad about buying it! One of the pluses is the 35 lb rearfacing weight limit, so for a heavy baby it's a god-send


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

A Boulevard will last you much, MUCH longer than a scenera. Most kids will outgrow a scenera around 2.5 or 3. A boulevard could last them to 4.5 or 5 easily.

Also the boulevard has side impact protection which the scenera doesn't and can be tethered rear facing, which the scenera can't.

Add that to ease of use features (no rethreading straps for the boulevard...)

-Angela


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Britax's do have cool features, but I think a lot of the raves you see about them are kind of the same reason Subaru station wagons are de rigeur among my social circle 'round here- someone told someone they were the best, so everyone went out and got one, not really thinking about whether they were really worth the additional cost, when (as you said) that money could be spent on a lot of other things. How about spending the extra money on delivery service for some of the errands you usually run with the kids in the car? That'll reduce their risk even more!









(This is not a diss of Britaxes or Subarus, just a suggestion to do a clear cost-benefit analysis.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srain* 
Britax's do have cool features, but I think a lot of the raves you see about them are kind of the same reason Subaru station wagons are de rigeur among my social circle 'round here- someone told someone they were the best, so everyone went out and got one, not really thinking about whether they were really worth the additional cost, when (as you said) that money could be spent on a lot of other things.

I disagree. Last I checked, there is no other covertible seat on the market with side impact protection other than the boulevard. There are only a couple that tether RF. There are only a handful that have upper weight limits of 65lbs and top slots to match.

All of those are important safety and cost factors. It came down to- there wasn't another similar seat that had anywhere near the saftety features that would last as long.

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I disagree. Last I checked, there is no other covertible seat on the market with side impact protection other than the boulevard. There are only a couple that tether RF. There are only a handful that have upper weight limits of 65lbs and top slots to match.

All of those are important safety and cost factors. It came down to- there wasn't another similar seat that had anywhere near the saftety features that would last as long.

-Angela









:

This is not a status thing at all. We are an extremely budgeted family.







: No other seat on the market has TSIP, ease of use features, ease of install features and the higher height and weight limits that a Britax Boulevard. Not a one. I shut my cable off for three months to afford my first Britax. (I budgeted a little better for my next kid







)


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

OK, i'm sold. angela, i think you are correct about the blvd being the only one with true SI protection. that's the reason we got it as our "emergency" seat for our truck. he's still currently in the middle of the back seat of the subaru in the triumph, but will move to the side obviously when ds2 rolls in. for that reason alone, the blvd wins out.
i just wanted to make sure i wasn't just "buying a name" or anything like that.
thanks again!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

For years Britax was the only CRS that enabled parents and caregivers to restrain their children up to 80 pounds utilizing a 5 pt harness system. Hence, their popularity has swelled based in part to the fact that best or recommended safest practice, is to keep our kiddos in a 5 pt restraint for as long as possible. In the past year or so, other CRS manufacturer's have stepped up to the plate and given us more choices with which to achieve the "safest" practice recommendation. With the advent of more choices, the price we pay for a seat to keep our kids in a 5 pt restraint, has gone down. ALL car seats presently on the market meet the SAME crash criteria with one exception. That exception is for those CRS' that also meet TSIP (true side impact protection) crash standards. So technically with the exception stated above, a $ 300.00 seat properly used and installed, will achieve the same results as a $ 100.00 seat will. Some other features that affect price are padding, ease of use of mechanical pieces and installation, cover color choices and material, built in install mechanics and of coarse.....the effect of supply and demand.
Please know that a correctly installed and properly used CRS will decrease the liklihood of serious injury or death in a MVC. Price doesn't have much to do with that.

Dallaschildren
CPS Instructor


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Another shameless plug for the Fisher Price Safe Voyage DX.

We had a used triumph from a friend first and when it expired I planned on getting another triumph as it was what i was used to and dd seemed comfortable in it. I asked on the baby bargains board and they all convinced me to get the FPSV DX instead because of the higher weight limits and harness slots. It's actually made by Britax but about $100 cheaper and sold under the FP name. It's even the same shell as the marathon I believe. It does not have a rf tether however, the fabrics aren't near as cute, less padding, mostly little things like that that are different. In an ideal world I'd get a Boulevard, but this seems like the best choice given my budget.


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

The biggest reason I chose Britax were the higher height and weight limits. It seems that now more companies are catching on to this and people will have more choices to keep their kids harnessed longer.

They are very comfortable, easy to use, and have some added features. I rearfaced until 2 and found the RF tether very valuable as an added safety features. We also have the Boulevard with SIP (however, the cars also have side curtain airbags, so that is probably not so neccessary for us. It is great for napping though).

Any seat that is installed properly and used correctly is safe. It's just that any of the other seats out there that harness to 40 lbs, my 2.5 year old is too tall for (and he's only 36", not a super tall kiddo, although longer in the torso). He's clearly WAY too young for a booster, he needs that harness. Any of them would have been a waste for me, as I would have been in the market for another carseat by now.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
Another shameless plug for the Fisher Price Safe Voyage DX.

Someone mentioned that that seat had been discontinued. Anyone know for sure?

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Someone mentioned that that seat had been discontinued. Anyone know for sure?

-Angela

There was a rumor to that effect, but people who are buying them have gotten DOMs as late as this past month, so I don't think it's true.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
There was a rumor to that effect, but people who are buying them have gotten DOMs as late as this past month, so I don't think it's true.

Good to know.

The more options in good seats the better.

-Angela


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

Someone mentioned that that seat had been discontinued. Anyone know for sure?

-Angela
Hmmm, I never heard anything about that. I hope it was just a rumor as it sounds like it is. I plan on buying this for #2 as well. Btw, it's on sale for ~$130 on albeebaby.com and free shipping.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm trying to temper my response....







:

Y'know, just because the Britax costs a gazillion dollars doesn't mean it's "the best," just like the lone carseat _expert_ on this thread stated. I really really REALLY resent the implication that purchasing anything but a Britax is inferior. Are we going to start saying only Zolowear slings are acceptable? Only bugaboo strollers?

Geez. D'Anne, get whatever works. I'm sorry I didn't recommend the Britax. We just aren't made of money, and are very happy with our pathetic little Evenflo carseat.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
A Boulevard will last you much, MUCH longer than a scenera. Most kids will outgrow a scenera around 2.5 or 3. A boulevard could last them to 4.5 or 5 easily.

Worth repeating! I had DD2 in a Scenera until around her first birthday, when I got her a Britax. She is WAY smaller in the Britax!







I did like the Scenera...and we're keeping it, for now. Every once in a while I may need a seat when the car with the seats isn't here. Having another may be handy.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finch* 
Y'know, just because the Britax costs a gazillion dollars doesn't mean it's "the best," just like the lone carseat _expert_ on this thread stated. I really really REALLY resent the implication that purchasing anything but a Britax is inferior.

Money doesn't make it better. It's a safer seat. It just is. I wish I'd looked into it sooner, but I thought that they all were pretty much the same too. They're not. Britax has more than 1 feature (like side impact protection) that other seats do not offer.


----------



## MissSavannahsMommy (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Finch* 
I'm trying to temper my response....







:

Y'know, just because the Britax costs a gazillion dollars doesn't mean it's "the best," just like the lone carseat _expert_ on this thread stated. I really really REALLY resent the implication that purchasing anything but a Britax is inferior. Are we going to start saying only Zolowear slings are acceptable? Only bugaboo strollers?

Well comparing strollers and slings are just not up there with car seats. Apples and Oranges IMO I can't even begin to tell you how POOR i am. I rarely ever spend money on myself, but you can bet that my daughter has a Britax. Sorry but stroller and slings are completly optional products, buying a safe child restraint is not.

Sure, they all pass the same crash tests like previous posters have already stated, but the safety, comfort, high harness weight, outstanding reputation have me sold.

No one is trying to make anyone feel like an inferior parent or that they don't love their kids enough b/c they don't buy them a Britax, i'm just saying that if getting a Britax is optional and somewhat realistic for a family, thats what id recomend hands down.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
Money doesn't make it better. It's a safer seat. It just is. I wish I'd looked into it sooner, but I thought that they all were pretty much the same too. They're not. Britax has more than 1 feature (like side impact protection) that other seats do not offer.

Your statement that "it's a safer seat" has me perplexed and I really wanted to pick your brain as to why you (or anyone else who would like to answer) think this.

DC


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I hear it and I read it time and time again that "Britax is a safer seat" or "Britax is the safest seat" and trying to put myself in the shoes of a mama who doesn't have a Britax and cannot afford one, well, that really stings. By saying something is safer, by default one is saying that everything else isn't. Quite frankly, with the advent of other 5 pt harnessed seats that go above 40 pounds that are now on the market, those statements couldn't be further from the truth. I strongly believe that we as consumers need to be more cautious about putting such faith into one brand name. Britax has an extremely clever PR team. They are really good seats. But again, they're selling a product at quite a profit. Maybe we shouldn't forget that. And please remember that NHTSA does NOT certify CRS'. The manufacturer's SELF-CERTIFY.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
And please remember that NHTSA does NOT certify CRS'. The manufacturer's SELF-CERTIFY.

DC

please explain


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
ok, height and weight limits are another. last night, i found an alpha omega "all in one" that goes from 5 lbs rear facing all the way to an 80 lb belt-positioning booster in one seat and it's less than 200. so that shoots the height and weight features.

3 in 1 seats rarely work well for all (or really any) of the jobs they're supposed to do. i had an AOE, and it was impossible to install rear facing without much much difficulty in all of the cars i tried it in. i coulnd't even get it to install properly in my own car. it installed well FF, but it had really low harness slots and a low harnessed weight limit (40 pounds) and my oldest would have outgrown it already. if i had continued to use that seat, my oldest would have been in a booster at 3 years old. 3 in 1 seats make crappy boosters.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

I mentioned in a prior post on this thread that with the exception of the seats that have TSIP, all seats meet the same crash criteria. Saying Britax is safer because they have TSIP is misleading. For the record, the only Britax seats that have passed side impact sled tests hence earning the TSIP designation, are the Monarch, Parkway and Boulevard. And again, Britax and all other CRS manufacturer's self-certify.
So I am back to my original question. I am wondering why most people who purchase Britax seats do so because they think they are "safer" or "safest". Why exactly?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
. last night, i found an alpha omega "all in one" that goes from 5 lbs rear facing all the way to an 80 lb belt-positioning booster in one seat and it's less than 200. so that shoots the height and weight features.


No, no, no, this seat is AWFUL. It does NOT harness to 80 lbs, it only harnesses to 40 lbs. It has short top harness slots, so kids don't make it to 40 lbs in a harnessed seat, and it makes a TERRIBLE booster. Now THAT seat is a total waste of money!

THere isn't a seat on the market besides the new Sunshine Kids Radian that has Britax limits for height and weight.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
please explain

NHTSA sets the crash criteria for CRS manufacturer's to meet. They do not test every seat that comes out on the market. The manufacturer is responsible for doing so. How do seats get recalled you might be wondering? NHTSA routinely pulls miscellaneous CRS off the shelves and tests them. If they fail, a recall notice is issued. (of coarse there's more than just one seat tested which verifies data in support of a recall, but this is the basic premise behind a recall notice)

DC


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:

So I am back to my original question. I am wondering why most people who purchase Britax seats do so because they think they are "safer" or "safest". Why exactly?

DC
[/QUOTE]

I purchase the Britax seats because

1. They are incredibly easy to install properly, more than any other seat I've played with.
2. They have the high height and weight limits than no other seat besides the SKR has
3. They have TSIP (which as you said is self-certified)
4. They have ease-of-use features which other seats don't have (for example the knobby-harness-adjuster thingyjig! (which only comes on the Boulevard)
5. They are EXTREMELY comfortable.

All of those things together made me purchase my first Britax.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks, DC. I'm not terribly well read on carseats, sadly...not my area of expertise. My 5 YO DD has a Parkway so I am glad to hear that!








I've had COUNTLESS people clammoring for me to get the Britax for the babe, and all signs here point to "it's the way to go." So I got it. Would have had to sooner or later anyhow as the Scenera wouldn't fit her as long as it said it would, that was clear.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

I think Britax's big bonus is that they are one of the few companies that manufactures a seat that harnesses from infancy to 65lb. Most seats only harness to 40lb which isn't enough for most kids to move to a booster (even if it's legal, it's not necessisarily safe).
Now if one wanted to go with a cheaper convertable that only goes to 40 THEN move the kid into a high-weight-harness seat like a Regent or. . .I can't remember the other one(s) then that's efficient and great. OR one could buy a 65lb limit seat and _maybe_ start using a booster right after it--that's also an efficient use of funds.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

We bought Britax to keep DD harnessed longer. Now that I have one, I will buy another for DS, this time for the higher rear-facing limit and the rear-facing tether. I am a CPS tech, so I know that all seats meet the same standards and that manufacturers self certify. My DD was happy in the car for the first time once we bought the Britax. It's so easy to use, my mom and DH install it correctly every time. The ease of use features, combined with the higher weight limits make it worth me saving my pennies to buy a second one. It's not the price tag that makes me want one. I've owned and installed many other seats and won't go back!


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
For the record, the only Britax seats that have passed side impact sled tests hence earning the TSIP designation, are the Monarch and Parkway.
DC

i'm confused. i've never heard of either of these two models but my boulevard specifically says it has TSIP, so did it not pass the above-mentioned tests done by britax?

and as rmzbm asked - wouldn't TSIP make it at least a *somewhat* safer seat than a perfectly installed seat WITHOUT TSIP?

i'm all about not being a brand shopper, but i have a hard time believing that all seats are equally safe. it just seems odd that a wide open seat with virtually no padding could offer the same protection as a seat that cushions your child with wings and padding alongside their body - kind of like airbags or something along those lines. yes, seatbelts are essential, but now everybody's demanding airbags in cars. isn't there a reason for that? should one not feel at least somewhat safer in a car with airbags? maybe i'm missing something though, because i am obviously not well-educated in the carseat department (hence the start of this thread!).
and if a seat is not safer, is it really worth the extra 150 - 200 bucks for pretty fabric and the ease of adjusting strap height? i'm not just talking britax here. i think my triumph has easy to adjust strap height and the harness tightens or loosens with the turn of a knob. to be quite honest, i've actually found it easier to harness my son in the triumph than the blvd (but maybe it's b/c i've done it more in the triumph). and the triumph is not CHEAP, at least by my standards.
and i misspoke earlier, i think the seat i saw (all in one) was actually a safety first - not an alpha omega. sorry...


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Threebeans

"I purchase the Britax seats because

1. They are incredibly easy to install properly, more than any other seat I've played with.
2. They have the high height and weight limits than no other seat besides the SKR has
3. They have TSIP (which as you said is self-certified)
4. They have ease-of-use features which other seats don't have (for example the knobby-harness-adjuster thingyjig! (which only comes on the Boulevard)
5. They are EXTREMELY comfortable.

All of those things together made me purchase my first Britax.[/quote]"

I totally agree with all points.

I love my Marathon and my Boulevard but if I ever have to purchase another seat it will be a Boulevard, unless they have come up with something even better. I can't say enough about Britax seats.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
i'm confused. i've never heard of either of these two models but my boulevard specifically says it has TSIP, so did it not pass the above-mentioned tests done by britax?

and as rmzbm asked - wouldn't TSIP make it at least a *somewhat* safer seat than a perfectly installed seat WITHOUT TSIP?

i'm all about not being a brand shopper, but i have a hard time believing that all seats are equally safe. it just seems odd that a wide open seat with virtually no padding could offer the same protection as a seat that cushions your child with wings and padding alongside their body - kind of like airbags or something along those lines. yes, seatbelts are essential, but now everybody's demanding airbags in cars. isn't there a reason for that? should one not feel at least somewhat safer in a car with airbags? maybe i'm missing something though, because i am obviously not well-educated in the carseat department (hence the start of this thread!).
and if a seat is not safer, is it really worth the extra 150 - 200 bucks for pretty fabric and the ease of adjusting strap height? i'm not just talking britax here. i think my triumph has easy to adjust strap height and the harness tightens or loosens with the turn of a knob. to be quite honest, i've actually found it easier to harness my son in the triumph than the blvd (but maybe it's b/c i've done it more in the triumph). and the triumph is not CHEAP, at least by my standards.
and i misspoke earlier, i think the seat i saw (all in one) was actually a safety first - not an alpha omega. sorry...

Um. Whoops. Boulevard too! TSIP and Boulevard...YES! I did not include that one. My mistake. Can I claim exhaustion brought on byt this thread?














:







Someone yank my license!








Honestly, what I tell people is to go to a store and actually look at them. Play with them. Look at them side by side. Do a mock install in your car to verify size and fit. There will never be a one size fits all approach to safety seats. One can only dream eh? TSIP is nice. It is an additional safety feature. One that parents are willing to pay extra for. Again, Britax is not the only manufacturer to offer it. With the advancement in technoilogy and the the retailers quest to get your business, we will see more and more manufacturer's adding this safety feature. There are a lot of individual variables to take into consideration when choosing a car seat.
One thing to consider.....what safety features does your vehicle have? DO you have SIP systems in it? What are its crash test ratings? I believe emphatically that we need to be just as conscious of what is in the vehicle we drive around in as well as what we are restraining our children in. But that was and is another thread.....

DC


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

I definitely don't find Britax seats to be safer because they are Britax.

However, if a seat is EASIER to install and use correctly, and someone is more likely to install and use it correctly every time, then it IS a safer seat, at least for that family. And Britax has that going for it.

The other thing is, had I gotten any other seat out there when DS needed a convertible, he would have outgrown it by height at this point...2.5 years old. I'd have 3 choices. 1. use the seat even though he was too tall (not safe) 2. switch him to a booster (not safe) or 3. buy another carseat with taller top slots. My Britax purchase will keep him in a safer 5 point harness LONGER. That's a big deal for me.

But NOW, there are more options. I have more research to do to pick seats for DS2.

Now that 3 in 1, no matter which brand it's under, is not a good seat. Low harness slots. 40 lb harnessed weight limit. Not a good booster. THAT is a waste of money. Your evenflo is a good seat, it just won't last as long as your Boulevard. They are coming out with a new version though...higher harness height, higher weight limit!


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

For the CPS techs and instructors who have replied to this thread or who may be lurking.....question for you.....
How often do you perform a car seat check with a parent or caregiver, who has a Britax product and has it correctly installed and has utilized or are aware of all of its safety features?

DC


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
One thing to consider.....what safety features does your vehicle have? DO you have SIP systems in it? What are its crash test ratings? I believe emphatically that we need to be just as conscious of what is in the vehicle we drive around in as well as what we are restraining our children in. But that was and is another thread.....

DC

This is a very good point. A subject near and dear to my heart. I went around and around with my dad recently as he was shopping for a new car. Ya know, all cars pass the same safety tests too. So are they all equally safe? NO. Now at least on cars there are tests and they are rated so we have something to compare.

Luckily, for entirely other reasons, my dad did end up with the safest of his choices.

-Angela


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 

I purchase the Britax seats because

1. They are incredibly easy to install properly, more than any other seat I've played with.
2. They have the high height and weight limits than no other seat besides the SKR has
3. They have TSIP (which as you said is self-certified)
4. They have ease-of-use features which other seats don't have (for example the knobby-harness-adjuster thingyjig! (which only comes on the Boulevard)
5. They are EXTREMELY comfortable.

All of those things together made me purchase my first Britax.

Thanks ThreeBeans. And I most definately agree with your number 5 reason.....after kneeling in many seats to get that tight install, I can attest to the plush padding firsthand.


----------



## Jwebbal (May 31, 2004)

Quote:

How often do you perform a car seat check with a parent or caregiver, who has a Britax product and has it correctly installed and has utilized or are aware of all of its safety features?
Not a tech, but each time I have had my seat inspected (and once two seats) they were installed correctly. As a matter of fact the lead tech was showing the other techs some of the unique features of the britax seat I had at one check. I find them very easy to install, and love the fact that if I install my seat in other vehicles, it usually only takes me five minutes at most to get it in solid as a rock.


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
TSIP is nice. It is an additional safety feature. One that parents are willing to pay extra for. Again, Britax is not the only manufacturer to offer it. With the advancement in technoilogy and the the retailers quest to get your business, we will see more and more manufacturer's adding this safety feature.
DC

What manufacturers other than Britax are offering TSIP?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
What manufacturers other than Britax are offering TSIP?

I *think* recaro has a seat with TSIP. But it's not a convertible- it's a forward facing seat.

-Angela


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

When I was pregnant with Hope I called Transport Canada to find out how I knew which carseats were safe. They told me that our standards in Canada are so high that only a few of the possible carseats available and sold in the US are allowed to be sold in Canada!!!! =) Knowing that was very stress relieving!!!

We originally bought the Cosco Alpha Omega brand combination carseat/booster seat which is good for kids from 5 lbs to 80 lbs.
Hope is 4 years 4 months now and still using it!!! She is using it as a booster seat now and it has been so great!!! Here is a link to the car seat: http://www.toysrus.ca/webapp/wcs/sto...=24+&nvalue=24

Also this exact kind of seat saved a baby's life (Owen Eisses) when a senior driving down the wrong side of the highway had a head-on collision with his mom's car. His mom April Sobisch nearly died from the accident, was in Intensive Care and had to have many surgeries to survive. Owen was absolutely fine.
Here's the story: http://www.goodnewsblog.com/2005/08/11/child-seat-safety-baby-survives-crushed-twisted-car-wreck

We learned was that Hope was so small as a baby (for the first 3-4 months) that the carseat was just too big for her and she was slumped in it. We borrowed a carseat that we knew was approved and learned its history.

****IF you use a USED carseat it HAS to have NEVER been in a car accident, know it's history, and be less than 10 years old. After 10 years they start to deteriorate and must be disassembled.****

*How the car seat is installed is CRUCIAL to its ability to protect a child in the event of a crash.*
http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/saf...rseat/tips.htm

Our local health units have DVDs available on how to install car seats properly. I highly recommend attending a car seat clinic to ensure your child's safety.
They say up to 80% of carseats are installed improperly!

*Choose The Right Safety Seat For Your Child* http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/saf...rseat/card.htm

*Safe and Secure: Choosing the Right Car Seat For Your Child* http://www.mto.gov.on.ca/english/saf...eat/choose.htm

*Transport Canada Child Safety* http://www.tc.gc.ca/roadsafety/childsafety/menu.htm

*Car seats that are approved to be sold in Canada.*
http://www.toysrus.ca/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/TRUSearchResultView?ctg=null&Nty=1&Ntx=mode+matcha llpartial&langId=-1&Ntt=car+seat&vde=null&lrn=null&cs=0&fs=1&fs=1&N= 24+31019835&Ntk=eng&age=null&ds=0&ds=0&prc=null&ro ot=24&catalogId=10052&storeId=10051


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi,

several posts have been removed due to either sarcasm, or quoting /responding to a sarcastic post. If you would like to edit, please pm me and I'll help, otherwise, let's continue to keep this thread on topic


----------



## MissSavannahsMommy (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
For the CPS techs and instructors who have replied to this thread or who may be lurking.....question for you.....
How often do you perform a car seat check with a parent or caregiver, who has a Britax product and has it correctly installed and has utilized or are aware of all of its safety features?

DC

I've done seat checks and the OONNLLLYYYY correctly installed seat I have EVER seen in my entire career is a Britax Marathon. Its the only Britax i've ever seen come through a checklane, and it ruined the near 100% misuse rate!!!







:


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

OK, so once and for all...(and techs please respond!)...how do you decide? if carseats are virtually "the same" except for their allowances (i.e. how long your child can stay in it before you have to buy another one) and frills...how do you pick one? is there truly no safer or safest carseat so long as it is intalled correctly and being used correctly? i don't want to keep going back and forth on the britax alone. my initial question re: that company was in relation to the fact that it seems that EVERYONE raves about it and i want to know why b/c i can't find published info about that anywhere to back it up. likewise, i can't find published info anywhere about ANY specific carseat's safety record. when someone says that britax isn't the only seat and that there are other great safe seats out there, i'd like to hear names! i love my triumph but i can't use it forever on my toddler so while i think it's a great seat, we're outgrowing it. i need something that's going to last him longer and i'll be moving the baby to the triumph. what other seats have the height and weight limits of say, a blvd? i haven't found one but a PP says they're out there! please tell me the name!


----------



## GoodWillHunter (Mar 14, 2003)

I purchased the Cosco Alpha Omega seat for my three year old. It has the five point harness and the only issue I have with it is that he's figured out how to get out of the harness.







: We simply cannot afford a britax.


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

We have a Britax Roundabout and a Scenera. The Roundabout has been in use since dd's birth.....3.5 years ago and has at least another 6 months before she will outgrow it. Dd is quite small. We have been VERY happy with it. We also have a Scenera that we use in our spare car. We just bought it a few months ago because I never felt good about reinstalling the seat all of the time. It is MUCH more difficult to install, is not nearly as comfortable, and the straps do not tighten as nicely as the Britax. If those three points are overcome, I do feel it is just as safe and am not worried about it being in use in our MUCH LESS safe vehicle. If we had enough money, I would buy another Britax for the spare car in a heartbeat though. Actually, if we had the money, we would buy something better than a mostly rusted-through, 2-door, 15 yo car with no airbags, snow tires, or ABS. I wish Britax made 5-pt harnesses for me and dh when we drive that death trap. Dd is an only and will remain one, but I am still toying with buying one of the larger Britax 5-pt seats when she outgrows the Roundabout. I hate to spend that kind of cash, but I feel it is probably the number one most important "baby item" I will ever pruchase.


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I've got two Evenflo Triumphs. I purchased a second one for my second son because it was
1) Easy to install
2) Easy to adjust
As I've heard about the Britax seats.

Also, the boys seem comfortable in them and I have read good rating and reviews. I just happen to have small children, so I'm not as worried about wieght and height limits.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
what other seats have the height and weight limits of say, a blvd? i haven't found one but a PP says they're out there! please tell me the name!

Sunshine Radian. Apex (arg- who makes them?)

There's a new Recaro seat coming out this summer that may have MORE features than most britax seats, but it won't be out until june/july.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GoodWillHunter* 
I purchased the Cosco Alpha Omega seat for my three year old. It has the five point harness and the only issue I have with it is that he's figured out how to get out of the harness.







: We simply cannot afford a britax.

Isn't she close to outgrowing it height wise? How high are her shoulders in relation to the straps? FF the straps should be above her shoulders.

-Angela


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSavannahsMommy* 
I've done seat checks and the OONNLLLYYYY correctly installed seat I have EVER seen in my entire career is a Britax Marathon. Its the only Britax i've ever seen come through a checklane, and it ruined the near 100% misuse rate!!!







:

Interesting. I am a little less than half way through all of my seat check forms and I have yet to see a Britax product installed correctly. I make little notes to myself for most of the checks I do, and so far I am seeing harness straps incorrect height, doesn't meet 1" or less, and not tethered as the misuses most often noted.

DC


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 

Also, the boys seem comfortable in them and I have read good rating and reviews. I just happen to have small children, so I'm not as worried about wieght and height limits.

It's great that they will last you LONGER, but you will still end up needing to purchase another higher limit 5pt harness seat.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
Interesting. I am a little less than half way through all of my seat check forms and I have yet to see a Britax product installed correctly. I make little notes to myself for most of the checks I do, and so far I am seeing harness straps incorrect height, doesn't meet 1" or less, and not tethered as the misuses most often noted.

DC

Interesting. Checks are a total PITA to get in this town and I haven't had mine checked







: but I know I have all of those three covered









-Angela


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
There's a new Recaro seat coming out this summer that may have MORE features than most britax seats, but it won't be out until june/july.

That's nice to know a month after I buy a boulavard!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

OK, just did some searching on the Recaro - seems you can already get it? Or do you mean a new kind of Recaro is coming out? Never heard of it before.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
but I know I have all of those three covered









-Angela

But of coarse.







: I expect nothing less from you.









DC


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok, never mind my last post...I think it's the BOOSTERS that you can get now.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The recaros you can get now are forward facing only (think-regent) but there's a new convertible coming out. It SOUNDS fabulous... but we shall see....

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
For the CPS techs and instructors who have replied to this thread or who may be lurking.....question for you.....
How often do you perform a car seat check with a parent or caregiver, who has a Britax product and has it correctly installed and has utilized or are aware of all of its safety features?

DC

I am merely a lowly car seat snot, but when I had my two Britaxes checked last year, I was congratulated over and over again on my 'absolutely perfect' install


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

You know I thought of one reason why I really like my britaxes compared to other convertables I've looked at. When shopping I would push around the seat coushins and I would try to imagine the comfort of the seat. There are some seats that are just NOT comfortable seeming. I wouldn't say Britax is the only comfortable seat, but I've never been put off by them.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I am merely a lowly car seat snot, but when I had my two Britaxes checked last year, I was congratulated over and over again on my 'absolutely perfect' install










We get giddy when we have a seat installed 100% correctly. Seriously. Makes us really happy, so way to go!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
We get giddy when we have a seat installed 100% correctly. Seriously. Makes us really happy, so way to go!









You should have seen what they did to my husband the first seat check he went to. My baby came a month early, and we hadn't installed his Snugride yet, so DH went dashing home from the hospital, threw it together, and then took it to the check.

Evidently the tech took one look, choked a little, then patted DH on the shoulder and said, "Well, you tried, and that counts"









Oh, and the other tech told him, "Don't worry, dear, it's always the big guys who completely EFF IT UP"


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
It's great that they will last you LONGER, but you will still end up needing to purchase another higher limit 5pt harness seat.

Unless you don't feel the need to keep kids in 5-point harnesses. My son didn't hit 40 pounds until he was 6, and spends less than an hour a week in the car. So we went straight to a booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srain* 
Unless you don't feel the need to keep kids in 5-point harnesses. My son didn't hit 40 pounds until he was 6, and spends less than an hour a week in the car. So we went straight to a booster.

But did he still fit by strap height? I've yet to hear of a single child who outgrew a seat by weight before height.

-Angela


----------



## nudnik (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry to hijack, but I'm starting to regret my purchase of a booster for my 20-month old. After hearing that there is a possibility (and yeah it's much safer) of having him rearfacing still, I would have liked to flip him back around.

Are there any cheap carseats that offer extended rearfacing for a chunky toddler? At what age should he face forward?


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

dd just outgrew her triumph rf (she's 19m). after stressing about whether to turn her or get a new seat, we ordered a boulevard. we cant really afford it (paid on cc







: ) but i feel better than having her ff, or in one with less SIP


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nudnik* 
Sorry to hijack, but I'm starting to regret my purchase of a booster for my 20-month old. After hearing that there is a possibility (and yeah it's much safer) of having him rearfacing still, I would have liked to flip him back around.

Are there any cheap carseats that offer extended rearfacing for a chunky toddler? At what age should he face forward?

Chunky toddler I'd try a scenera (make sure to get the 5pt harness not the shield). It rf until 35 lbs.

Yikes- really- a booster (with just the regular seat belt)? I wouldn't put a 20 mo old in a booster- no way no how...

-Angela


----------



## nudnik (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a carseat/booster, has a 5-pt harness (I think







). I'm going to look into the Scenera, thanks.


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Why did we go for a Britax for our DD? Simple really.

Just for comparison my just turned 3 year old weighs in at 33 lbs and 38 inches in height is level with the top strap height on the Cosco Touriva. Its the older model of the Sercena and has the same strap heights I believe.

But when I had to put him in his little sister's Marathon last week and when I adjusted the straps for him, he was level with the second from top slots. He has a lot more growing room to go in a Marathon.
We are having to replace both his Eddie Bauer 3-1 and Tourvira soon because of the fact that one more inch in torso height and and it will be too small and he is still 8 lbs away from the weight limit on those seats and the legal weight for boosters here in Canada...not that he will be in one at 40 lbs. Even for those following the bare minimum of laws here would have to go out and buy another seat.

If we had just got the Marathon in the first place when he was 10 months old we would not have wasted our money buying two cars seats(so about 330cad) that only lasted 2 years and spend another 400.00cad plusreplacing them with Radian's. I got smart with DD and went straight to the Marathon.
My reasoning back then was there all safe right ? so why spend the extra money. Yup they are all safe but as you can see in the long run its costing us more then if we have forked it over in the first place.
And since I am in Canada I only have access to the Roundabout and Marathon but wish that the Boulevard was available...I would have bought it in a snap.

Besides the higher heights, the quality of the Britax seat over the other seats we own..not even in the same league.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Chunky toddler I'd try a scenera (make sure to get the 5pt harness not the shield). It rf until 35 lbs.

Yikes- really- a booster (with just the regular seat belt)? I wouldn't put a 20 mo old in a booster- no way no how...

-Angela









:

Booster can also mean 'harnessed booster'. I got in trouble on a board once for flaming someone to the ocean and back before I realized she was talking about a combination seat for her two year old.


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

I have no idea where this post has gone, but Fisher Price seats are from the makers of Britax. Just a cheaper option.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

thank you all so much for your continued responses. I actually had a hard time getting to sleep last night based upon THIS DECISION. DH thinks i'm a little cuckoo, to say the least!








i submitted a thread on a carseat forum and got a few responses (specific to my child and car). oddly, one response seemed to indicate that i would have a difficult time getting the blvd forward facing in my subaru forester.
i anticipated it being difficult rearfacing, but not forward facing. Anybody out there with a subaru like to comment? Mine's a 2005, if that matters. I'm also getting a seat for an 05 subaru baja. We're planning to take the blvd out of our truck this week and test fitting it in the subarus...that just didn't make sense to me though.
I am making a trip to toys r us today to just peruse seats, but last night, dh said JUST GET THE BRITAX!!!!!!!! basically stating, as long as we know it fits, i can't imagine we'll regret it. But now the thing eating at me is this: my plan was to put the baby in the triumph. however, if i'm having to move that to the door instead of keeping it in the middle, i feel like he should be in a blvd too. problem is i don't think we can rf a blvd and still have room for a front seat passenger.
is it my imagination (seat height is making me think this) that a blvd is difficult to rearface? who's doing it now and in what kind of car? center or side?
thanks again!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I've got Britaxes in my Hyundai Santa Fe, which has an obnoxiously small back seat, and I've never had trouble getting either of them rearfacing in there, or in the back of a Toyota Rav4 (even smaller), or a Dodge Stratus (4-door sedan)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The boulevard rf just fine. It rf in our honda civic. It would be harder for a newborn where you need a laying-down angle, but after that stage it's not really that hard at all.

-Angela


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
thank you all so much for your continued responses. I actually had a hard time getting to sleep last night based upon THIS DECISION. DH thinks i'm a little cuckoo, to say the least!








i submitted a thread on a carseat forum and got a few responses (specific to my child and car). oddly, one response seemed to indicate that i would have a difficult time getting the blvd forward facing in my subaru forester.
i anticipated it being difficult rearfacing, but not forward facing. Anybody out there with a subaru like to comment? Mine's a 2005, if that matters. I'm also getting a seat for an 05 subaru baja. We're planning to take the blvd out of our truck this week and test fitting it in the subarus...that just didn't make sense to me though.
I am making a trip to toys r us today to just peruse seats, but last night, dh said JUST GET THE BRITAX!!!!!!!! basically stating, as long as we know it fits, i can't imagine we'll regret it. But now the thing eating at me is this: my plan was to put the baby in the triumph. however, if i'm having to move that to the door instead of keeping it in the middle, i feel like he should be in a blvd too. problem is i don't think we can rf a blvd and still have room for a front seat passenger.
is it my imagination (seat height is making me think this) that a blvd is difficult to rearface? who's doing it now and in what kind of car? center or side?
thanks again!

The BV rear faced (center position though) in our civic too. IT was tight. Outboard it was very difficult to not have the front seat passenger too close to the air bags.
The absolute best advice is to try it. Just try it in all positions RF, FF, center and outboard and see. Some cars are funky and just don't work with some seats very well.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:

How often do you perform a car seat check with a parent or caregiver, who has a Britax product and has it correctly installed and has utilized or are aware of all of its safety features?
I see maybe 1-2 Britax families at each check I do (I don't always get to check them, but I see them). I had one ffing MA come in 100% perfect. RFing parents never have the seat tethered and sadder than that, most of the people I work w/ don't know it should be! I've had a few non-Britax seats come in correct though as well.

Quote:

Unless you don't feel the need to keep kids in 5-point harnesses. My son didn't hit 40 pounds until he was 6, and spends less than an hour a week in the car. So we went straight to a booster.
My son started outgrowing harnessed seats in height at 2.5! We have to have a higher weight harnessed seat for his torso, though he did just hit 40# and isn't quite 4.

Why we use the seats we are currently using...

AJ is in a Sunshine Kids Radian ffing. We originally bought it b/c we were looking at having to put 3 kids in the back of a Taurus and that made it work. We also got it b/c he needed the extra strap height it offered over the Britax. He's almost 4 and only has about 2.5" of torso room left.

Evan is in a rfing Britax Boulevard b/c he's the only child who is outboard so I wanted the TSIP for him. He will go to the Radian when he ff and move to the middle.

Ilana is in a Graco Safeseat b/c when she needs a convertible, I have to turn Evan ffing so the 30# limit makes sense. She will move outboard to Evan's BV around 2 I'm guessing.


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
But did he still fit by strap height? I've yet to hear of a single child who outgrew a seat by weight before height.

Hmmm- we switched him to a booster when he was 5; the straps were still just above his shoulders then, but he may not have been 40 pounds yet.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
Evan is in a rfing Britax Boulevard b/c he's the only child who is outboard so I wanted the TSIP for him.

aaggghhhhhh...this is my problem. i wanted to put ds2 in our current triumph rf, but i feel like if i have to move him to the side to do it then he needs the blvd which i cannot imagine, though don't know for sure, would work in our car.

angela, you mentioned something a few posts back about rf the blvd fully reclined being tight for the front passenger, but only in the fully reclined infant stage. i thought it had to be fully reclined so long as it was rf? if not, when can it go more upright?

the toys r us experience was horrid today. they had an "expert" there to help me who basically dissed every seat but babytrend, which they don't sell, and graco. eddie bauer sucks, evenflo sucks, britax sucks, safety first sucks, cosco sucks...yadayadayada...and he was really going on and on about the consumer reports things. then he proceeds to tell me that while he is not a tech he has installed "at least 20 seats" in his time







and that when you go get it checked at the fire station, they're going to rip it out and do it over just like you did it b/c ANYBODY can install a carseat correctly...it doesn't take a genius to do that. and THEN he tells me to NEVER put a lone carseat in the middle of the backseat, despite what a tech has told me in the past, b/c if you get in a head on or strong enough rear collision, the belt will break and send your child in his or her seat flying thru the windshield without the barrier of the front seats to block it, and c'mon how many side impact crashes are at the point of the back doors? like never, right? it was hard not to laugh at this guy and i feel like a carseat idiot myself. he was over the top. and to top it off, he was wearing a paper crown that said "it's my birthday" on it. toys r us now concerns me greatly that they have put this guy in management.
just had to share my experience...


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
angela, you mentioned something a few posts back about rf the blvd fully reclined being tight for the front passenger, but only in the fully reclined infant stage. i thought it had to be fully reclined so long as it was rf? if not, when can it go more upright?

I know it can be un-reclined at some point, but I don't know exactly *when* that is. I'd guess 20lb (when they would "could" be FF and therefore would have to be upright)


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I know it can be un-reclined at some point, but I don't know exactly *when* that is. I'd guess 20lb (when they would "could" be FF and therefore would have to be upright)

You can decrease the incline as soon as they're able to tolerate it...basically when they can hold up their own heads without them flopping every which way


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
You can decrease the incline as soon as they're able to tolerate it...basically when they can hold up their own heads without them flopping every which way

















:

-Angela


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I see maybe 1-2 Britax families at each check I do (I don't always get to check them, but I see them). I had one ffing MA come in 100% perfect. RFing parents never have the seat tethered and sadder than that, most of the people I work w/ don't know it should be! I've had a few non-Britax seats come in correct though as well.

While it's a great feature of the Britax seats that they can tether rearfacing, they aren't *required* to be tethered rearfacing.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
While it's a great feature of the Britax seats that they can tether rearfacing, they aren't *required* to be tethered rearfacing.

The newer manuals seem to indicate they are.

-Angela


----------



## midwestmeg (Jul 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
oddly, one response seemed to indicate that i would have a difficult time getting the blvd forward facing in my subaru forester.
i anticipated it being difficult rearfacing, but not forward facing. Anybody out there with a subaru like to comment?

thanks again!

I have a Subaru Outback 1996 and I just installed a rf Roundabout and a ff Marathon. They fit nicely in my back seat and both are tethered. I installed each in an outboard position and I can still squeeze my buns into the middle seat- as long as I don't get pregnant!









Check the carseat specs, but if I can make the Roundabout and Marathon work, you should be fine with the Blvd.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

OK, so i've decided it's gonna be britax. On here, many have seconded my possible decision of purchasing a blvd. However, after checking out a different carseat thread, there's alot of talk about the regent being the way to go in terms of longevity for harnessing.
This seat will be going outboard. Right now, I have a son going into it who is approximately 32 lbs and about 38 inches tall. He has not yet outgrown his triumph and in fact his ears are probably several inches below the top of the shell and the top harness slots are at least 1.5-2 inches above his shoulders. He is tall, but it's in the legs and his torso is "average" i suppose.
SO, I'm fixated on the TSIP of the blvd, but I'm wondering if the regent would be the better route. Since he's 2.5 and hasn't outgrown a triumph, would I possibly get a full life out of the blvd (i.e. harnessing him until he's at least 5)?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

If he's 32 lbs, I would go with the Regent


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'd go with the regent too. Best bang for the buck. If you're MADE of money then I'd get the boulevard and plan to have to get a regent after....









-Angela


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

OK, so I'm ready to go Britax too. Now, Blvd has TSIP and harnesses til 65 lbs. My kids are 5 and 35 lbs so if they follow along on the "growth chart" percentile they've been on since they are a year old, they will be around 8 years old when they hit 65 lbs; and 13 years old when they are 80 lbs.

I'm thinking I should go with the Boulevards to get that TSIP. Sound logical?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop* 
OK, so I'm ready to go Britax too. Now, Blvd has TSIP and harnesses til 65 lbs. My kids are 5 and 35 lbs so if they follow along on the "growth chart" percentile they've been on since they are a year old, they will be around 8 years old when they hit 65 lbs; and 13 years old when they are 80 lbs.

I'm thinking I should go with the Boulevards to get that TSIP. Sound logical?


Forget about weights. I've never heard of a child outgrowing a seat by weight before height (rf limits, but that's it) It just doesn't happen.

Sit your boys down and measure their height at the shoulder. Torso height is what you need to know.

The will outgrow the boulevard by height, not weight.

Honestly I can't imagine it being worth it at 5 yrs old. I'd get the regent.

-Angela


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Regent, totally the regent.
Though. . .since you have a bit of time left in your current seat. . .isnt' there another 80lb harness seat coming out soon? Maybe it would be worth waiting a month or two so you can compare the two of them.
Either way, a high weight harness is the best option.


----------



## dallaschildren (Jun 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Forget about weights. I've never heard of a child outgrowing a seat by weight before height (rf limits, but that's it) It just doesn't happen.
-Angela

Um. It did to me. DS # 1's first convertible car seat was a Britax Roundabout. At 2 1/2 yo he was 38 1/2" tall and 40 1/2 pounds. Yup. And he's still huge......







DH and I grow them really big....







All I can say looking back is thank g*d the Husky existed.

DC


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
OK, so i've decided it's gonna be britax. On here, many have seconded my possible decision of purchasing a blvd. However, after checking out a different carseat thread, there's alot of talk about the regent being the way to go in terms of longevity for harnessing.
This seat will be going outboard. Right now, I have a son going into it who is approximately 32 lbs and about 38 inches tall. He has not yet outgrown his triumph and in fact his ears are probably several inches below the top of the shell and the top harness slots are at least 1.5-2 inches above his shoulders. He is tall, but it's in the legs and his torso is "average" i suppose.
SO, I'm fixated on the TSIP of the blvd, but I'm wondering if the regent would be the better route. Since he's 2.5 and hasn't outgrown a triumph, would I possibly get a full life out of the blvd (i.e. harnessing him until he's at least 5)?

If I had a 32 lb 2.5 year old, I would go for the Blvd over the Regent. Yes, the Regent offers better value because it will last longer, but your child is still young, and I would assume he still sleeps in the car. The Regent doesn't offer much in the way of sleep support and littler kids swim in it as it is such a wide seat. Not to mention TSIP is a important safety feature IMO. FWIW my DS still fit in the Blvd at six with some room to grow and he was/is a tall (long-limbed) kid.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dallaschildren* 
Um. It did to me. DS # 1's first convertible car seat was a Britax Roundabout. At 2 1/2 yo he was 38 1/2" tall and 40 1/2 pounds. Yup. And he's still huge......







DH and I grow them really big....







All I can say looking back is thank g*d the Husky existed.

DC











Yum! Delicious words, those....

-Angela


----------



## savithny (Oct 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srain* 
Britax's do have cool features, but I think a lot of the raves you see about them are kind of the same reason Subaru station wagons are de rigeur among my social circle 'round here- someone told someone they were the best, so everyone went out and got one, not really thinking about whether they were really worth the additional cost, when (as you said) that money could be spent on a lot of other things. How about spending the extra money on delivery service for some of the errands you usually run with the kids in the car? That'll reduce their risk even more!









(This is not a diss of Britaxes or Subarus, just a suggestion to do a clear cost-benefit analysis.)

My kids spent their first years in a Fisher-Price Safe Embrace, bought in 2000. All the safety features of Britax (the EPS foam, side protection, easy install, tether, etc) for a fraction of the price.

But when my second child hit the weight and height limit on that seat at age TWO, I started shopping around, and found my options were very, very limited. At the time (only last year), it was pretty much Britax, or a seat so new there was no data on its fit in my car, or the Cosco Apex, which wasn't getting the best ratings for *installability* at any of the carseat tech forums I read. Plus, careful reading told me it wouldn't work well in my car because of the height of the backrest.

What did that leave for a forward-facing, 5-point harnessed seat that would keep my 2yo in carseat mode rather than booster mode until she was at least 4? Britax. I got the Husky (now the Regent, yes?)

And now that I own one, I do see why people rave about them. They're not only made to last longer and fit more children, but they're very, very well made.

No, you don't *need* one for an average sized child. That old Fisher Price was as safe and comfy as any Britax we've tried. But there is a quantifiable difference in ease of use, in comfort features and -- IF you're interesting in extended 5-point harnessing -- safety.

Incidentally, we drive a Subaru wagon. And the reason we bought it is quite similar. We live in a place with lots of snow, hills, and curvy roads. We wanted a station wagon so we coudl move bigger loads than our old Saturn, we wanted AWD for the tricky drive to preschool. We did NOT want an SUV.

Since all the American car makers have given up making station wagons in favor of SUVs, our choices were very limited - VW Jetta wagon, Passat wagon, and Subaru Legacy wagon. Passat was out of our price range, Jetta was too small for two carseats (and no, neither of them was a Britax at the time). That left - the ubitquitous Subaru wagon.

Britax and Subaru may have a certain popularity in certain circles - but maybe that's because they're the only one offering a set of features that peoiple in those circles consider important, rather than because the people in those circles are blindy following fashion? If Fisher-Price was still making seats and had a higher-weight-limit one, I'd hav bought that in a second.


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Forget about weights. I've never heard of a child outgrowing a seat by weight before height (rf limits, but that's it) It just doesn't happen.

Sit your boys down and measure their height at the shoulder. Torso height is what you need to know.

The will outgrow the boulevard by height, not weight.

Honestly I can't imagine it being worth it at 5 yrs old. I'd get the regent.

-Angela

OK, I measured. Each girl has a torso height (bottom to shoulder sitting straight up) of 14.75 inches. (And, they grew to 42.5 inches!) I measured their RA shoulder strap height and it looks like 14 inches.

The Regent's top shoulder strap height is 21". The Blvd's is around 17". The Regent will certainly hold them much longer. My kids have about around 6" of torso growth to go before outgrowing the Regent.

SYNCHRO: what is this new seat you speak of?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyTop* 
OK, I measured. Each girl has a torso height (bottom to shoulder sitting straight up) of 14.75 inches. (And, they grew to 42.5 inches!) I measured their RA shoulder strap height and it looks like 14 inches.

The Regent's top shoulder strap height is 21". The Blvd's is around 17". The Regent will certainly hold them much longer. My kids have about around 6" of torso growth to go before outgrowing the Regent.

*SYNCHRO: what is this new seat you speak of*?

I'm embarrased to say I can't remember. I could find out relatively quickly though. . .
Is it a Recaro? Anyone?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
I'm embarrased to say I can't remember. I could find out relatively quickly though. . .
Is it a Recaro? Anyone?











BUT my understanding is that while it will have some more features, the top strap height will be less than the regent's

-Angela


----------



## CurlyTop (Jun 18, 2003)

Sigh of relief.... I placed my order for TWO Onyx Regents from livingincomfort.com with a $30 discount, no tax, no shipping, total: $509.98.

Should be here in one week.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok.
Right now there's the Radian 80 and the Regent that go to 80lb harness.

The one that I was thinking about coming out soon is the Recaro Signo. It will go to 75lb.

I get Recaro and Radian confused because they both start with R's.
I didn't know the Radian started at 5lb with lower harness slots of 8'', RF to 33, and go to 80. That's nuts. It makes me want one.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Ok.
Right now there's the Radian 80 and the Regent that go to 80lb harness.

The one that I was thinking about coming out soon is the Recaro Signo. It will go to 75lb.

I get Recaro and Radian confused because they both start with R's.
I didn't know the Radian started at 5lb with lower harness slots of 8'', RF to 33, and go to 80. That's nuts. It makes me want one.


Yeah, but the radian 80 has the same strap height as the radian 65.

-Angela


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yeah, but the radian 80 has the same strap height as the radian 65.

-Angela

Ahh


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
If I had a 32 lb 2.5 year old, I would go for the Blvd over the Regent. Yes, the Regent offers better value because it will last longer, but your child is still young, and I would assume he still sleeps in the car. The Regent doesn't offer much in the way of sleep support and littler kids swim in it as it is such a wide seat. Not to mention TSIP is a important safety feature IMO. FWIW my DS still fit in the Blvd at six with some room to grow and he was/is a tall (long-limbed) kid.

comments on this anyone? it's kinda where i was headed, but the regent seems to be everyone's pick now.

i guess i'll sit ds down and measure him today to see what we've got. my thinking was that if he still hasn't outgrown his triumph that the blvd would provide sufficient longevity.

did i say i didn't have more questions? sorry, b/c i do! put yourself in my shoes. you have an evenflo triumph. you have 1 and 1 on the way. the oldest will be getting a new carseat and moving outboard. the newest will be sitting in ________ carseat most likely outboard as well. Is the evenflo triumph OK to fill in that blank? i honestly don't think i'm gonna rearface a blvd in our car. the triumph was hard enough. we're trying tonight though when dh gets off work. i may also have the option of borrowing a graco bucket seat that's been in use for 6 months with a friend and has a clean track record (no accidents, purchased new by her). i've narrowed the field down to blvd or regent for oldest, but i'm wondering if i should put baby into the triumph or move the triumph to grandma's car (where there'd be two triumphs until ds1 outgrows his and the kids would only be in them maybe 1x/week) and get something else. PLEASE ADVISE!!!


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
While it's a great feature of the Britax seats that they can tether rearfacing, they aren't *required* to be tethered rearfacing.

I know it's not required, but it's a safety feature most parents don't realize exists. Again, lack of manual reading.

jackson'smama, I would just sit him down and see how he measures. My oldest will be 4 this month and only has about an inch left in a BV so that wouldn't be a good choice for him. Unless you're really worried about the TSIP, the Regent would be your best choice as far as length of use since you don't need it rfing.

Synchro, I have pics of Ilana in our Radian at 8# and it looks great! Much better than her in a Britrax.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
comments on this anyone? it's kinda where i was headed, but the regent seems to be everyone's pick now.

i guess i'll sit ds down and measure him today to see what we've got. my thinking was that if he still hasn't outgrown his triumph that the blvd would provide sufficient longevity.

Answering in two parts- If you're made of money- get the boulevard. I would not be comfortable taking a child who had just outgrown a boulevard and putting them in a belt positioning booster. I would buy another harnessed seat- that would mean the regent. So if you get the boulevard, IMO you'll still need to buy another harnessed seat later. If you're okay with that- go for it. If you don't want to buy another harnessed seat, if you want to make the next purchase a belt positioning booster, then get the regent.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
did i say i didn't have more questions? sorry, b/c i do! put yourself in my shoes. you have an evenflo triumph. you have 1 and 1 on the way. the oldest will be getting a new carseat and moving outboard. the newest will be sitting in ________ carseat most likely outboard as well. Is the evenflo triumph OK to fill in that blank? i honestly don't think i'm gonna rearface a blvd in our car. the triumph was hard enough. we're trying tonight though when dh gets off work. i may also have the option of borrowing a graco bucket seat that's been in use for 6 months with a friend and has a clean track record (no accidents, purchased new by her). i've narrowed the field down to blvd or regent for oldest, but i'm wondering if i should put baby into the triumph or move the triumph to grandma's car (where there'd be two triumphs until ds1 outgrows his and the kids would only be in them maybe 1x/week) and get something else. PLEASE ADVISE!!!

Okay- trying to follow here- I THINK you're asking if you should get another new seat or not?

I don't think you'd have problem rf a boulevard as long as it's not for a newborn. The britax seats CAN be touching and braced by the front seats.

-Angela


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Okay- trying to follow here- I THINK you're asking if you should get another new seat or not?

I don't think you'd have problem rf a boulevard as long as it's not for a newborn. The britax seats CAN be touching and braced by the front seats.

-Angela


shooooo...after seeing the top threads at the moment, i'm thinking we need a car and carseat forum here!









yes, i am asking if i should get another seat (for ds 2 who is on the way) to REPLACE the triumph (that is, most likely move the triumphs to grandma's car - less used, and have a regent for ds1 and a _______ for baby #2). this second seat WILL be used for a newborn and thus will need to be fully reclined. The triumph was a difficult squeeze rearfacing and i would be shocked if the blvd would do it (we're trying tonight though with the blvd we already have in the truck).

angela, i think you answered another question i have but i want to be certain...IS IT SAFE FOR CARSEATS TO SMOOSH TOGETHER (I.E. ONE CENTER AND ONE OUTBOARD JAMMED TOGETHER)? ALSO, IT IS MY UNDERSTANDING THAT AN ACHOR SHOULD NOT BE USED FOR TWO LATCHES...IS THIS CORRECT?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackson'smama* 
shooooo...after seeing the top threads at the moment, i'm thinking we need a car and carseat forum here!









yes, i am asking if i should get another seat (for ds 2 who is on the way) to REPLACE the triumph (that is, most likely move the triumphs to grandma's car - less used, and have a regent for ds1 and a _______ for baby #2). this second seat WILL be used for a newborn and thus will need to be fully reclined. The triumph was a difficult squeeze rearfacing and i would be shocked if the blvd would do it (we're trying tonight though with the blvd we already have in the truck).

angela, i think you answered another question i have but i want to be certain...IS IT SAFE FOR CARSEATS TO SMOOSH TOGETHER (I.E. ONE CENTER AND ONE OUTBOARD JAMMED TOGETHER)? ALSO, IT IS MY UNDERSTANDING THAT AN ACHOR SHOULD NOT BE USED FOR TWO LATCHES...IS THIS CORRECT?

Well, I'd put a newborn in an infant seat personally... then move to a convertible. The britax convertibles aren't great for newborns unless they're really really long.

I would think that smooshed together would be fine. I don't see how anyone would ever get 3 across without smooshing....

Correct- one anchor is for one side of one seat. Never combine. (in many cars there aren't any LATCH anchors in the middle seat, though it may seem that the ones on the outside could work- one from each side- read the car's manual.)

-Angela


----------



## lasciate (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
I know it's not required, but it's a safety feature most parents don't realize exists. Again, lack of manual reading.

If it's not required, then you can't claim an incorrect install for lack of rear tethering.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

ok, the blvd WILL rf in our car even though it makes the front passenger position a little less comfortable. yay!
dh thinks we should go the route of 2 new blvds: one ff for ds1 outboard and one for ds2 rf outboard. then, we'd move the triumphs to grandma's car until ds1 outgrows it and we'd have to take it from there...
i mentioned the regent to him and showed it to him online. he's concerned about the difference between blvd and regent being TSIP, as i was. it does look like (from the picture) that ds would be "swimming" in a regent. it just looks very spacious for a 2 year old. is this your experience (if you own a regent)?
i promise i'll let this thread die soon. i found a 15% discount on my order at a website, so i have to make a decision by monday to save about $90 for the two seats!


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

In my experience little kids do swim in a Regent. It bugs me no end to see a toddler slumped over asleep in such a wide seat. My DD used a Husky (previous incarnation of the Regent) from 5 years old and was fine it in. When we passed it onto to DS at 5, who was used to a Wizard (previous incarnation of a Blvd), he hated it because he felt too exposed and couldn't nap comfortably -- he was used to the head wings, so I sold the Husky and bought a Blvd. He was in the Blvd for a year before I moved him to a SafeGuard. Yes, I am a car seat addict.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lasciate* 
If it's not required, then you can't claim an incorrect install for lack of rear tethering.

I never said I did. I've never had a rfing Britax come in correctly installed even w/out the tether. Why is this such an issue? If a seat comes in ffing and is not tethered (and could be), I call it an incorrect install.


----------



## sixmaybemore (May 5, 2007)

Mom of six and CPS tech chiming in.

I've been a tech for almost six years. In that time, I've had *four* correct installs. Three of them were Britax. The other one was one that I had helped a friend with the week before, so I don't know if we can really count that one. Although we did count it as a correct install at the end of the day lol.

My kids are all in Britax, although I'm wanting the Safeguard for the ones that are FF. I've "only" got three in seats right now, which is really weird for me!

I think if you have the money, the Britax gives you the most bang for your buck right now. Longevity and installation non issues alone are reason enough IMO. I've installed the Britax in well over 30 vehicles at this point, with not a single incompatibility issue. I can't name a single other seat that I have been able to do that with (although I *can tell you which seats I have literally cried over lol). Apex and Radian are good options on paper, but the amount of installation issues is a real downer.

I can't wait to see the Recaro IRL. Call me crazy, but I don't like the Regent/Husky/Super Elite.

My .02

Mitch


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

woo hoo! it's over...i ordered two blvds today. they will go in our subara and the triumphs will move to grandma's subaru baja.
the saga ends (until ds1 outgrows the triumph!)........

thanks everyone for your input!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Yeah, but the radian 80 has the same strap height as the radian 65.

-Angela

Sunhine Kids states on pages 33 and 34 of the manual ( http://www.skjp.com/Media/Radian80-manual.pdf ) that the straps can be BELOW the shoulders in the topmost position as long as the child's ears are not over the top of the shell and the child is less than 51" tall.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Sunhine Kids states on pages 33 and 34 of the manual ( http://www.skjp.com/Media/Radian80-manual.pdf ) that the straps can be BELOW the shoulders in the topmost position as long as the child's ears are not over the top of the shell and the child is less than 51" tall.

Good to know. Probably same thing applies to the 65.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Good to know. Probably same thing applies to the 65.

-Angela

Yes, it does, so unless your child is heavy, there's no real need for the 80 IMO since they have the same slots.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Or a very small child -- the Radian80 has an infant insert.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
Or a very small child -- the Radian80 has an infant insert.

Well, the biggest problem with very small babies is strap height. Not sure the lowest height on the radian, but I bet someone here knows!

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Well, the biggest problem with very small babies is strap height. Not sure the lowest height on the radian, but I bet someone here knows!

-Angela

I could go out and measure, but I am a lazy butt









However, a few different someones showed me pictures of their fairly tiny newborns in a Radian65 and it fit beautifully


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

It's actually a great seat for infants. Ilana's shoulders were even w/ the bottom slots at about 7.5# and 20.5".









http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1...arseats114.jpg


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Sunshine Kids website shows the lowest strap slots are 9". The Marathon/cousins and the Roundabout are 10".


----------

